# Nobody wants a VA herf again do they?



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Uncle Mikey is dying to cook everyone some barbeque and when he asked about it I thought... nope, nobody wants to herf again.  BULL BUTTER!!!!!  Heck YESSSSSS we want to herf with you Uncle Mikey!!! I've yet to be there and not just be mesmerized by all the stories and the comraderie that goes along with it.

Date: July 16th Usually starts around noon but we get there as early as we can.

Who all wants to come??? Let's get a BIG group together and eat some of Mikey's fantastic food!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Uncle Mikey is dying to cook everyone some barbeque and when he asked about it I thought... nope, nobody wants to herf again.  BULL BUTTER!!!!!  Heck YESSSSSS we want to herf with you Uncle Mikey!!! I've yet to be there and not just be mesmerized by all the stories and the comraderie that goes along with it.
> 
> Date: July 16th Usually starts around noon but we get there as early as we can.
> 
> Who all wants to come??? Let's get a BIG group together and eat some of Mikey's fantastic food!!


Wow, you actually picked a weekend I dont have a wedding! Unfuggin believable! I will be there.

So on Sunday, who wants to hang around Richmond and brew the 55 gallons of CU imperial stout? It should only take about 10 hours.......


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh wow, I'm getting excited...I know I'm supposed to be going to Virginia sometime around the midle of July...Don't yet know the exact dates I will be there but I will let you know for sure when I know. Don't count me out though.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

George, how in the hell do you brew 55 gallons? You have friends at a brewpub or small brewery? I did 15 gallons once and thought I was hot stuff .... 55 is crazy .... cool but crazy.

I think another herf would work ... ... Mike, Zack & the VA crew are so much fun to hang around ....BBQ, Beer, Bourbon and Cigars .....


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> George, how in the hell do you brew 55 gallons? You have friends at a brewpub or small brewery? I did 15 gallons once and thought I was hot stuff .... 55 is crazy .... cool but crazy.
> 
> I think another herf would work ... ... Mike, Zack & the VA crew are so much fun to hang around ....BBQ, Beer, Bourbon and Cigars .....


Today I tested out my new brew pot, which can do 15 gallons, then I have two keggles that can do 10.

Soooo, at one time we can have 35 gallons boiling at once. I just need to finish my two mashtun/coolers to see if they can hold the grain load. so 2 five hour brewing sessions should get 55 gallons, but not anything I would want to do alone!!!!!

How much can you brew at school? Maybe we should just do a herf at Virginia Tech :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

so far we have..

Uncle Mikey
Rev Zack
Floydp
Ms. Floydp
Altbier
SeanGAR
Annie (can't leave home without her Sean)
Ninja Vanish (maybe)

Getting the whole gang together again...this is KEWL!!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah another Herf at Mikey's......


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Can't you have the VA herf a little closer to PA??? How about in PA...  Just kidding guys. Sometime I'll have to make the trek down there to herf with everyone. Always sounds like an absolute blast.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Can't you have the VA herf a little closer to PA??? How about in PA...  Just kidding guys. Sometime I'll have to make the trek down there to herf with everyone. Always sounds like an absolute blast.


You'd be welcomed with open Humidors Jeff.. :r


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Sounds great, but this may be one I miss. Going to have to do some juggling.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

Hell I'd love to go but gettin there from Texas would be stretchin it a bit...sure sounds like fun tho.Ya'll have a blast


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

AF MAN said:


> Hell I'd love to go but gettin there from Texas would be stretchin it a bit...sure sounds like fun tho.Ya'll have a blast


At least you could count on the prize for the longest trip. LOL We welcome you anytime you can make it up here. Hook em Horns. mb


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

altbier said:


> Today I tested out my new brew pot, which can do 15 gallons, then I have two keggles that can do 10.
> 
> Soooo, at one time we can have 35 gallons boiling at once. I just need to finish my two mashtun/coolers to see if they can hold the grain load. so 2 five hour brewing sessions should get 55 gallons, but not anything I would want to do alone!!!!!
> 
> How much can you brew at school? Maybe we should just do a herf at Virginia Tech :r


George, I got a bathtub in the kids bathroom that never gets used. LOL Teenagers. Some one should shoot them all. LOL :gn mb


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Just to let all you foul lover know the food theme this time will be....what else, Foul. RevZack and I will be frying another turkey and a couple of chickens with several different marinades plus I am working on two new BBQ rubs and sauces for the grill. Everyone is welcome and a head count as we move along will be very helpful. 

Jeff, sorry we tried to move the State of Virginia closer to PA cause Joans parents live in Claymont DE but the rope kept breaking. I will be in Philly mid August. If you are in that area let me know by PM and maybe we can get together for a herf with some of the local PA guys and girls. mb


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Can't you have the VA herf a little closer to PA??? How about in PA...  Just kidding guys. Sometime I'll have to make the trek down there to herf with everyone. Always sounds like an absolute blast.


well, I WAS in PA last weekend...but had not time to herf...maybe next time


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Aw, man!!! 1 outta 3. 

Moving (again) on the 15th. This chit's gotta stop. 


Don't take it personally, gang. 



Scott"it'dbeokifitwereabattingaverage"M


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Scott M said:


> Aw, man!!! 1 outta 3.
> 
> Moving (again) on the 15th. This chit's gotta stop.
> 
> ...


Tell me its not true jarhead??? Man we sure missed yens at the last one Scott.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

I'd kinda hate to run off on my wife and have fun while she's stuck in a house full of boxes, (ok, I wouldn't REALLY hate it, but....).

After living in 4 different places in the last 3 months, this is gonna be the LAST G-D TIME if I have anything to say about it. 

See ya when I see ya.



Scott"end'sinsight"M


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Uncle Mikey Has just Informed me that he is VERY close to perfecting the rubs, marinades and injections for the chickens and turkey...I cant wait :z


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Uncle Mikey is dying to cook everyone some barbeque and when he asked about it I thought... nope, nobody wants to herf again.  BULL BUTTER!!!!!  Heck YESSSSSS we want to herf with you Uncle Mikey!!! I've yet to be there and not just be mesmerized by all the stories and the comraderie that goes along with it.
> 
> Date: July 16th Usually starts around noon but we get there as early as we can.
> 
> Who all wants to come??? Let's get a BIG group together and eat some of Mikey's fantastic food!!


and if you come down early enough, you can herf with us on thursday night


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Fried turkey, BBQ ribs, Bourbon, cigars How much is a plane ticket from Fl to VA?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Nely said:


> Fried turkey, BBQ ribs, Bourbon, cigars How much is a plane ticket from Fl to VA?


cheap! we now have airtran in our city!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Pencil me in...I will try to be there.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Uncle Mikey
Rev Zack
Floydp
Ms. Floydp
Altbier
SeanGAR
Annie (can't leave home without her Sean)
Ninja Vanish (maybe)
itstim (penciled)

come on guys!!! You know what a great herf it always is!!


----------



## GWS3 (Sep 10, 2003)

i'll be there with my tables and chairs ( gws' mobile herf equipment! )

and this time i will have bread for all those that would like it!


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

GWS3 said:


> i'll be there with my tables and chairs ( gws' mobile herf equipment! )
> 
> and this time i will have bread for all those that would like it!


Mikey likes it. Thanks for the assistence with the tables and charis.

I know there are a bunch more VA Club Stogie people that could make it come on down and have a good ol' time. mb


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

GWS3 said:


> i'll be there with my tables and chairs ( gws' mobile herf equipment! )
> 
> and this time i will have bread for all those that would like it!


Awesome Glen, looking forward to the bread bro..


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I unfortunately have to remove my name from the list. Looks like my planned visit to Virginia has fallen through. Dangit. Maybe next time. Which means you should have another one....SOON! :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

GWS3 said:


> i'll be there with my tables and chairs ( gws' mobile herf equipment! )
> 
> and this time i will have bread for all those that would like it!


woohooo!!! I want some bread!! Glad you can come Glen, it'll be good to see you again!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> I unfortunately have to remove my name from the list. Looks like my planned visit to Virginia has fallen through. Dangit. Maybe next time. Which means you should have another one....SOON! :r


Unacceptable!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

just kidding ya Jeremy.. sorry you can't make it!! It's such a blast at these herfs! Everyone has a great time...


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> just kidding ya Jeremy.. sorry you can't make it!! It's such a blast at these herfs! Everyone has a great time...


I know geez...pour a little more salt in the wound! 

It would have turned out to be too much of a hassle I think anyway, I would have had to fly into Norfolk, meet my aunt and uncle who live there, then borrow my uncle's car (who may or may not need to us it that weekend), drive to Richmond, find a place to stay, then in all the commotion find Uncle Mikey's and herf with ya'll...then get back up to Norfolk, drop off my uncle's car, then get back on a plane and fly back to Birmingham. That's alot of running around. But like I said...maybe next time. :w


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ninja Vanish said:


> I know geez...pour a little more salt in the wound!
> 
> It would have turned out to be too much of a hassle I think anyway, I would have had to fly into Norfolk, meet my aunt and uncle who live there, then borrow my uncle's car (who may or may not need to us it that weekend), drive to Richmond, find a place to stay, then in all the commotion find Uncle Mikey's and herf with ya'll...then get back up to Norfolk, drop off my uncle's car, then get back on a plane and fly back to Birmingham. That's alot of running around. But like I said...maybe next time. :w


Sorry you can't make it Jeremy, but you sure are welcome the next time, or if your in the area we'll make a trip to Richmond on a weekend Anita is off. Just drop us a line..


----------

